# Music.



## Nymphs (Jun 19, 2011)

I've been using fruity loops for a month or two now and I'd like to share some of my stuff. I only have one actual song, the other two are rather poor since I was trying to get to know the program itself. I'd love some criticism and comments. Thanks.

http://soundcloud.com/seanrobinson-1/a-wasted-mind

There's the link to the only real song that I have. I finished it a day or two ago.


----------



## Leostale (Jul 14, 2011)

hmm.. Downtempo experimental Dark Ambient Dubstep?
Cause it has some elements of it. This be great for a Silent Hill Games. 
Lol you must be playing Silent Hill Games


----------



## Nymphs (Jul 15, 2011)

I've never played Silent Hill, actually. And I have no idea what to call the genre. My music has been labeled Glitch and Grime, but I'd personally try not to label myself unless I feel like I have to.
I'm making more music, it's just hard to because I need new hardware to run FL studio because my computer's capabilities suck. It's hard to work on music when everything is lagging all the time. D:


----------



## Leostale (Jul 15, 2011)

Oh you use FL studio too :3
Yeah kinda same also When i make music i start from scratch and progress not knowing what genre am i going.


----------



## Nymphs (Jul 15, 2011)

I just make whatever is on my mind, really. I don't have any real complex planning, I just use a general idea.


----------



## Leostale (Jul 15, 2011)

What version of FL studio are you using?
and What VSt's?


----------



## Nymphs (Jul 15, 2011)

Fl studio 9 Producer Edition XXL.


----------

